# Ride Bindings - Wedgie Footbed



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

My Ride Capo 2018 came with a canted "wedgie footbed". Somehow I do not like it and would like to replace it with a flat one. 
Is this possible? Are there any flat footbeds that would fit that bindings?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Having a front side profile pic would help. I suspect the foot bed is wedged profiled...if it were the case and if it were me....bench top belt sander to flatten those puppies. Sand the topside of the wedgies...not the bottom of the wedgies :wink:

or you could add some eva foam with the opposite bevel...and just glue those puppies to gather...and punch a hole for the screw...but might need to lengthen your straps.


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Having a front side profile pic would help. I suspect the foot bed is wedged profiled...if it were the case and if it were me....bench top belt sander to flatten those puppies. Sand the topside of the wedgies...not the bottom of the wedgies :wink:
> 
> or you could add some eva foam with the opposite bevel...and just glue those puppies to gather...and punch a hole for the screw...but might need to lengthen your straps.


Yes the footbed is wedged profiled. Not sure if i want to sand the wedgies...the bindings are pretty new and it would suck if something goes wrong. 
So am I right that there are no flat footbeds available for that bindings? I guess I`ll try to sell them then.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

nickname55 said:


> ...
> So am I right that there are no flat footbeds available for that bindings?....


idk...contact Ride in Seattle....

https://www.ridesnowboards.com/en/contactus/


----------

